# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj informatë për 'shyllak'

## shylak

Tung te gjithve..Une jam prej turqi.Prejardhje nga Vushtrri-kosove.Ne ardhum pas lufte te turqi ne 1912..Shteti turqi dergoj neve qytet i emni eshte Tokat.Ne kemi nje katund ne Tokat.Ne po folim veq shqip ne katund.

Fisi madh jem eshte kelmend dhe fisi vogel jem eshte shyllak nuk di si shkruhet mir ne shqip , mundova shkru gjith shyllaq, shylla, shylli por nuk gjeta kurxhu ne google. Une po du me gjet a ko tjeter kush prej neve atje, ku jena ardh ketu prej cili vend cili katund.

----------


## illyrian rex

A mos eshte Shllaku?...sepse per shyllak nuk kam degjuar.

Provo Shllaku ne google...

----------


## shylak

> A mos eshte Shllaku?...sepse per shyllak nuk kam degjuar.
> 
> Provo Shllaku ne google...


Edhe une kujtova çashtu por pronounciation (shqiptoj) eshte si bytyq ne "by"  ose "sy", "dy". neve po thuhet shyllak ne "shy" per ata une kujtova nje "y" eshte pas "h" ... Sabri Shylli, Behram Shylli, Bajram Shylli eshte pare ardhjen emnat.

----------

